# Puzzle - Can You Figure It Out



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is similar to the the body in a room with 53 bicyles.

A businessman lives on the 53rd floor of a high rise apartment building. Every day he goes to work using the elevator from the 53rd floor to the ground floor. After a hard day of work he returns to his apartment building. He enters the elevator on the ground foor and stops at the 24th floor where he gets off and than uses the stairs to reach the 53rd floor. On a rainy day it is the same routine except after work he enters the elavtor at the ground floor and rides the elevator up all the way to the 53rd floor without getting off.

Can you explain why?
I will answer only yes or no questions.

PS - the stairs are on the inside of the building so they do not get wet. (that would be too easy)

Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I won't spoil this on the first post but I know the answer. action

Bill.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Is he a weatherman?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Is he a weatherman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, not important if he was.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Is he a midget?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Is he a midget?
> [snapback]70307[/snapback]​


Yes.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Is there a conveyor belt?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Is there a conveyor belt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












NO


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

When its raining, he has an umbrella and can use it to reach the higher button?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> When its raining, he has an umbrella and can use it to reach the higher button?
> [snapback]70316[/snapback]​





























































The fun was over too quick. Sorry Thor for stealing your thread.

Congrats wolfwood!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Multiple Personality #2 (aka KB) wins!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

If there was a conveyor belt he could fly anytime so he could reach the button.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Next Riddle...

A man takes a barrel that weighs 20 pounds, and then puts something in it. It now weighs less than 20 pounds.

What did he put in the barrel?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> If there was a conveyor belt he could fly anytime so he could reach the button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if it was raining, would not the friction caused by the water buildup on the cabling cause the elvator shaft to jam, thereby catapulting the poor guy through the window on the 154th floor of the building 3 blocks behind his ?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Next Riddle...
> 
> A man takes a barrel that weighs 20 pounds, and then puts something in it. It now weighs less than 20 pounds.
> 
> ...


helium or a hole?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A hole. Congrats nascarcamper

Next Riddle.

There is a town in Texas where 5% of all the people living there have unlisted phone numbers. If you selected 100 names at random from the town's phone directory, on average, how
many of these people would have unlisted phone numbers?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Next Riddle...
> ...


Gotta be a hole. If the barrell , itself, weighs 20lbs then the only way to make the barrell weigh less is to take some of it away - ergo - cut a chunk of it out.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> A hole.Â Congrats nascarcamper
> 
> Next Riddle.
> 
> ...


0


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > A hole.Â Congrats nascarcamper
> ...


Alright you got that one but here is the next riddle.

If it takes Alicia 3 hours to paint a fence, and it takes Mark 6 hours to complete the same job. How long would it take both of them working together at their normal paces to complete the same job?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> Alright you got that one but here is the next riddle.
> 
> If it takes Alicia 3 hours to paint a fence, and it takes Mark 6 hours to complete the same job. How long would it take both of them working together at their normal paces to complete the same job?
> [snapback]70341[/snapback]​


Uh - 3 hrs. Alicia keeps working and that lazy a** Mark sits down with a cold one.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Alright you got that one but here is the next riddle.
> ...


That was funny but NOPE


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > 2500Ram said:
> ...


He did so - I saw it myself and I'm telling Mom! (I HATE word problems!!!







)


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

2 hrs and 15 minutes?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> 2 hrs and 15 minutes?
> [snapback]70350[/snapback]​


Nope.

We need more infomation as to your time answer or explanation.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It'll still take Alicia 3 hrs & Mark 6 hours....just like it took them the 1st time they did the same job (assuming that they worked at their normal paces when they did it the 1st time)


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > 2 hrs and 15 minutes?
> ...


I used this logic which apparently was wrong. If she did it in 3 hrs and he did it in 6 one would assume that 2 people working at the same pace would get it done in 1.5hrs. If you split it and figure he was half as quick as her that means they would be going at a 75% of her pace. 75% of 3 hours is 2.25 hrs.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I used this logic which apparently was wrong. If she did it in 3 hrs and he did it in 6 one would assume that 2 people working at the same pace would get it done in 1.5hrs. If you split it and figure he was half as quick as her that means they would be going at a 75% of her pace. 75% of 3 hours is 2.25 hrs.
> [snapback]70353[/snapback]​


Great thinking but still wrong.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> It'll still take Alicia 3 hrs & Mark 6 hours....just like it took them the 1st time they did the same job (assuming that they worked at their normal paces when they did it the 1st time)
> [snapback]70352[/snapback]​


Missed this before, wrong.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok you spoil all of the fun too quickly.

Fence Painting - 2hrs

In 6hrs they would have painted 3 fences (Alici 2 and Mark 1) so together to paint one fence you divide 6 by 3 giving the answer of 2hrs.

Thor

PS - Do you ever notice that you always pick-up the phone on the last ring


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ok you spoil all of the fun too quickly.
> 
> Fence Painting - 2hrs
> 
> ...


Congrats Thor








Answer is
Two hours. Alicia can complete 1/3 of the job in one hour and Mark can complete 1/6 of the job in one hour; therefore, together they can complete 1/3 plus 1/6 or 1/2 of the job in one hour. Consequently, the entire job can be completed in just two hours. Or, you can figure it by saying (a x "B")/(a "B")=time spent. 
I had to put " on the B's or they were smilies.

And of course you pickup the phone on the last ring... But why do I always find my keys in the last place I look


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ok you spoil all of the fun too quickly.
> [snapback]70367[/snapback]​


Who spoiled? No one got it right! But nascarcamper got pretty close.
(I still HATE word problems!!!)


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank God Thor came along. I've got calculators and scrap paper going. My logic wasn't working though. Good night guys and gals. That was fun. action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Last one for the night, answer tomorrow.

A worm is at the bottom of a forty foot hole. It can crawl upwards at the rate of four feet in one day, but at night, it slips back three feet. At this rate, how long will it take the worm to crawl out of the hole?

Good night all.

Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It is not 40 days because on the last day he gets out before the night so that would make it..... I won't spoil the fun on the 1st post.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So it took him 39 1/4 days









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> So it took him 39 1/4 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I must be missing something, like he never gets out because a worms lifespan is too short, or something.

Otherwise, this is too easy.

I will say, rounding off now, 38 days /37 nights (based on 12 hours of daytime / 12 hours of night)

* The actual time would be 37 days, 9 hours plus whatever time it takes the worm to climb it's own length (which we don't know).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

it's 37 days even. The length of the worm doesn't matter because the hole is 40 feet long, the worm is at the bottom of the hole, not starting at the 40 foot mark.

Paul


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> it's 37 days even. The length of the worm doesn't matter because the hole is 40 feet long, the worm is at the bottom of the hole, not starting at the 40 foot mark.
> 
> Paul
> 
> ...


Ah, but Paul, you forgot to figure in the moving vertical conveyor belt runway operating in a vacuum....

I think if you recalculate with those factors in mind...

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I actually 'graphed' this out to confirm, and 37 days gets the worm to the top of the hole, but not out. As he will then have to spend another night, he will slip back the three feet, and it will take him 3/4 of another day (9 hours) to make that up. And even then, he will only have his 'nose' at the top. He will have to climb a little further to actually get his whole body out.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ah, but Paul, you forgot to figure in the moving vertical conveyor belt runway operating in a vacuum....
> [snapback]70489[/snapback]​


You forgot the bowling balls...



PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: I actually 'graphed' this out to confirm, ......
> [snapback]70489[/snapback]​


Doug, that's just wrong!








You were GRAPHING instead of POSTING ???? I don't get it


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You forgot the bowling balls...


Actually, wolfie, I was trying not to think of a bowling ball in 40 foot hole with a worm at the bottom...

But thanks for that visual!









Happy Trails,
Doug

Poor worm... he never knew what hit him!


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Did anyone get the worm problem right yet?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gkaasmith said:


> Did anyone get the worm problem right yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, gkaasmith - Professor PD_X did and then insisted on vacuuming the poor thing of the rim of the hole that it had just so valiantly climbed itself out of.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> gkaasmith said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone get the worm problem right yet?Â
> ...


Close enough PDX_Doug You said 37 days.

Congratulations sunny

THE ANSWER: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

37 days. At the end of day one, the worm would be at the one foot mark. At the end of the 35th day the worm would be at the 35 foot mark. On the 36th day the worm travels from 35 feet to 39 feet but slips back to 36 feet at the end of the 36th day. On the 37th day, the worm travels up four feet from the 36th foot mark and is consequently out of the hole.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The worm gets out of the hole after all that work and Hootbob puts him on a hook to fish.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > gkaasmith said:
> ...


And then the Early bird promptly snatched him up for breakfast....

The early bird always gets the worm, you know!!!
























Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Paul_in_Ohio said:
> 
> 
> > it's 37 days even.Â The length of the worm doesn't matter because the hole is 40 feet long, the worm is at the bottom of the hole, not starting at the 40 foot mark.
> ...


Prof PDX

Now if the hole was north of the Artic Circle (land of the midnight sun) there would be no nights and the worm would get out in 10 days.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Why do we park in the driveway and drive on a parkway?

Steve


----------

